# New Guy



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello, I am Brian and I live in Marion Ohio. I am looking forward to getting to know everyone and to attend some meetings.

I am fairly new to the planted tank scene. I have kept fish off and on since I was 8 though. It's been a rocky start so far, but it has still been fun. 

I'll post pictures of my tank soon.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome Brian! Get those pics up


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

howdy.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thats my tank. Almost completely planted. It would be done but a lot of the plants I have ordered were the wrong plants or never arrived. Ordered Limnophilia Aromatica from AZ gardens and it was not aromatica so I have ordered emersed grown aromatica. I plan on putting some more moss in the tank and a few more plants to fill in the left side and something green in the middle behind the b. jap. to bring out the color of the cuba on the left and the aromatica (when it grows in) on the right.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks nice. what are the lighting, co2, etc specs?

As a help to your photos, find the exposure compensation setting on your camera (ranges from -2 to +2) and decrease it a bit. I usually set mine at -1, give or take a notch. It'll help filter out a lot of the excess light you're getting in your photos.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah I don't have a digital camera I'm using a digital camcorder for the pix. I'll have a digi camera soon though. 

Lights is 2 compact fluorescents 65 watts each on a 29 gallon tank. 
Pressurized Co2 system that I'm still trying to get just right. It's hard to get it just right so the plants pearl and the fish don't gasp.
Fertilizing with seachem right now but switching to dry ferts very soon.
Excel daily
High fish load, at least high in my opinion
Quite a few fast growing plants like Cambomba and purple cambomba, Ludwigia Repens, Anacharis, Pennywort, Moneywort.
I have B. Jap. that is growing EXTREMELY FAST, I've already had to take some out and it's only been in the tank a month. Also have Cuba and some emersed grown Limnophilia Aromatica. Have Red Lotus which is growing faster than I want it too and Green lotus that is taking off as well. I have hc in the front and Cut leaf water sprite. I also have flame moss and hope to get pellia soon.

Those are my plants so far.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice looking tank Brian...it looks like you are well on your way. 

If your emmersed growth L. aromatica doesn't take off let me know. I have a bunch of stems from Russ (JRJ) that are starting to take over the right side of my 75g. 

Definitely switch to the dry ferts as soon as you can. The Seachem stuff will make you go broke if you continue using it. We just did a group order for ferts...I'm not sure if Rob (rwoehr) has any extra stuff or not but you can send him a PM and find out. You can also PM turbomkt on this site for some dry ferts. He has everything you should need with the exception of micros. If you keep any shrimp in the tank, I would forgo the CSM+B and use either Seachem Flourish or TMG.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment. It's weird, the place I bought the emersed growth Aromatica said the leaves would die off pretty quick once I planted it in my tank. Mine are still doing good and green. The lower leaves are dying but the higher leaves are doing fine and even pearl. 

I have 5 amano shrimp in my tank 3 nerite snails and some trumpet snails. I think they're called trumpet snails though.

Thanks for the advice on the ferts. Does the CSM+B hurt the shrimp?


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

Welcome. I have not been here long either but from what I've experienced there are a great bunch of people here.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

P.S. nice looking tank


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment, it has taken a lot of time and money to get my tank the way it is so far. It's still not finished but is a planted tank ever really finished? haha


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

No they are never finished, Maybe I am to easilybored. My 90 is a sad shape now and it doesn't help it that my rams had little ones so its really being let go. After the holidays I'll get back in gear.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I know what you mean about easily getting bored. I think a lot of it is just life haha. So many things start happening and people, I know I do at least, just let things go. My two friends who got me back into tanks and helped me set up mine just recently tore theirs down. One started saltwater, the other just got bored and gave away his fish and threw away his plants, which were COVERED in bba. 

Hope you and everyone else has a Merry Christmas!


----------

